# Cube LTD Race 2009, 16`` (S)



## verano (15. Juli 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=32292524

Ich verkaufe hier ein gebrauchtes MTB Cube LTD Race in der 16´´  Rahmengröße (S). Das Rad ist gut gepflegt. Bis auf wenige, kleinste  Gebrauchsspuren, ist es optisch und technisch in sehr gutem Zustand.  Den letzten Service gab es im Mai 2011. Laufräder sind zentriert,  Bremsen frisch entlüftet, Antrieb eingestellt. Die Reifen (Schwalbe -  Nobby Nic, Rocket Ron) sind fast neu. 







Ausstattung:  
Antrieb XT / SLX Mix 
Laufräder Sunringle Ryde XMB 
Federgabel 120mm RockShox Reba SL 
Scheibenbremsen Formula K18 (160/180) 
Easton Parts (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze) 
Ergon GC2 Griffe 

Nach Absprache kann das Rad vor Ort besichtigt werden. Ggf. würde  ich das Rad auch versenden, den Transport selbst vornehmen (bis 50km)  oder ihnen entgegen fahren.
Standort: 39108 Magdeburg


----------

